
Revolut now allows you to buy and hold BTC, ETH and LTC with no fees - joaojeronimo
https://www.revolut.com/cryptocurrency
======
al2o3cr
Quote endpoint is currently failing with an HTTP 502 and thus returning 0, so
the calculator may be displaying accidental truth in advertising. ;)

